# Next Step - Fiance to Spouse Visa



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

Well it's only been 11 days since my Fiance applied for her UK Fiance Visa and I'm already getting tired of waiting. I know it can be up to 60 days currently and so need to wait, and wait and wait. We miss each other like crazy and just want to be together.
I've done a little research on here regarding the Spouse Visa, but was just wondering if someone could give a clear outline of what we will need to do?
If her Fiance visa is granted, we have plans in place to marry in November and want to have our honeymoon somewhere warm. But I've read on here that travel may be restrictive for her while on a Fiance Visa in/out of the UK? Are we best to honeymoon within the UK?
And how soon after getting married can we submit the application for the Spouse Visa?
Does this mean filling out all the same forms all over again and submitting mostly the same documents all over again? Seems awfully strange.
I think it took us over 2 months to get everything in order for her Fiance Visa so we want to be very prepared.
Any advice on making this easy would be greatly appreciated.

Also, as a side note to her current Fiance Application; I noticed today that the UKBA say that they update their statistics on processing times for UK Settlement Visas submitted from Russia every month, but I've noticed it's almost the end of August and they still have the stats up for June 2013. Do they work two months behind perhaps with this system/stats update system? It's wishful thinking but I'm hoping they will update August's stats with 30 days for 100% processing instead of 60. Love is so impatient


----------



## Menolly (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi,

I will soon be in your position. I'm fairly sure that anytime after the wedding takes place and you have your marriage certificate, you then apply for further leave for your wife using form FLR(M). Obviously before the fiance visa expires though (!). You will need to prove the same things such as financial requirements, accommodation etc which means updated payslips, bank statement, letter of employment.

With your FLR(M) application, you would supply your original marriage certificate, photos of your wedding, pictures of the wedding, some wedding cards perhaps...It's actually not different than the fiance visa at all apart from this evidence (I think so, but other more experienced users here might tell you more). This is a good thing, as you will already have some things in place from your fiance visa you could reuse (proof of relationship, certified copy of sponsor passport etc.) and just need to update a few things. It'll be alot less stressful (hopefully!) when applying for FLR(M) rather than fiance. 

As for honeymoon, you will have to supply your wife's visa with her FLR(M) so if you want to honeymoon, you will have to do so before you apply or else you won't be going anywhere! I plan to use the PEO Appointment though to get it all done on the same day  I've read that fiance visa's are not multiple entry, so in that case, you'd have to either honeymoon within the UK for wait until you have further leave. We are opting to wait for my fiance as there is no real rush for our honeymoon; getting the visa sorted to be together permanently is our main goal.

Hope some of this helps


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

A few comments.
You basically have to repeat the process, but remember it's a different part of UKBA you are applying to and they haven't seen your documents. You don't need lots of evidence of on-going devotion and communication. Update your financials, accommodation (esp if you have moved since arriving in UK) and other details. If you go to PEO, you find your caseworker only really interested in essentials, but you should still prepare a full list just in case.
As for going away after your wedding, you should stay in UK until you have obtained your spouse leave in the form of biometric residence permit. If you go abroad while still only holding fiancé(e) visa, you may find it difficult to re-enter UK, as your status has changed from fiancé(e) to spouse.
Two months' delay in updating information is quite common. Home Office prefer to update stats for all countries at the same time rather than in dribs and drabs.


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

Excuse my ignorance but what is a PEO? Will my fiance make this application in person?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

signifi said:


> Excuse my ignorance but what is a PEO? Will my fiance make this application in person?


Public enquiry office.

You can apply for further leave to remain as a spouse either by post or for an extra fee, in person at a PEO.


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks Nyclon. I assume the PEO route is faster than via post? How long does this process take? I assume we can have everything ready and apply as soon as we are married?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

PEO normally sorts everything in a day. You just wait for your biometric residence permit to be sent to you.
Postal applications take, on average, around one to 2 months.
You can apply, if you like, on the first working day after your nuptials.


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks Joppa, this is fantastic news. If my fiance opts for the PEO booking (which I'm sure we will) is that option more expensive than the postal route/booking? I cannot find anything on the UKBA website which describes this option or any additional cost for it?


----------



## Menolly (Aug 28, 2013)

Yep, PEO is more expensive. FLR(M) (on the 2nd page) provides more details of the price difference:

_If you are a single applicant on form FLR(M) and 
no dependants are applying with you, there is a 
fee of £578 for standard applications made by 
post, or £953 for applications made in person at 
our Public Enquiry Offices.

For applications made in person at a Public 
Enquiry Office, the total fee includes a £100 
appointment fee, which may be retained should 
the applicant fail to attend their appointment without good reason.

For each dependant applying with you, the fee 
increases by £433 for standard applications and 
£808 for applications made in person._

Again, more info available on the FLR(M) form found at http://www.ukba.homeoffice.gov.uk/sitecontent/applicationforms/flr/formflrm1020091.pdf


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks for posting this Menolly, but now I am totally confused!
This is a completely different form? I thought we needed to apply with same forms as Fiance Visa for the new Spouse visa? Also I assumed Spouse Visa would be same cost as Fiance at £953?
So from what you've shown me a Spouse Visa application is only £578 as a standard application (whereas it was £953 for Fiance app) but increases to £953 anyway if applying with a PEO?


----------



## Menolly (Aug 28, 2013)

Hi,

Let me try to clarify. The 'fiance' and 'spouse' visa applications are made outside the UK but if your fiance is coming to the UK on a fiance visa, then you will extend her leave using FLR(M) after the wedding, which is just as good as a spouse visa. I'm by no means an expert, but I'm pretty sure the route is as follows:

Once you get your Fiance Visa and have got married and received your marriage certificate...

1. Apply using form FLR(M) either by post or PEO (which i believe stands for further leave to remain (marriage)). This will give your wife 30 months in the UK and she can work after she has obtained this.
2. Before the end of the 30 months, you can apply for FLR(M) again by post or PEO
3. Towards the end of your second FLR(M), you apply for ILR.
4. After ILR, apply for Citizenship.

This is the 5 year route to citizenship. You won't be filling out the 'Spouse' visa per se if your fiance is already in the UK. I hope that is a little clearer 

You have already paid for your fiance visa so your next step would be to choose whether or not to apply for FLR(M) after the marriage by Post or PEO and the prices are in my previous post. 

The FLR(M) and spouse applications are different because one is for applying from within the UK (FLR) and one is for applying whilst not in the UK (spouse). And yes, if you choose to apply for FLR(M) using the PEO office, it will cost £953.


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks Menolly, but I think the part I'm most confused about is which forms to apply with? Because, I understood that it needed to be the VAF4A forms and Appendix 2 again???, but from what you are telling me, is it simply one of these FLR(M) forms? And that's it? No Appendix 2 again like with a Fiance application? Is this because application is made within the UK? And not Russia as in the first instance (Fiance visa)?


----------



## Menolly (Aug 28, 2013)

FLR(M) includes the financial section and everything you need (apart from your evidence obviously) when applying after the wedding. You are right and I'm 99% sure that VAF4A and the Appendix 2 are only when you are applying outside the UK. I'm sure others will correct me if I am wrong, but I'm fairly certain...


----------



## signifi (Jul 30, 2013)

I see. Now it makes sense. thanks for the clarification.


----------

